# Winter Solo Tent



## Holagaz (4 Nov 2009)

Hi all, I'm looking for a bit of assistance in relation to a winter solo tent. I have done a fair bit of research in the last few weeks, but now my head is battered and I don't know which way to turn.
I want something that packs reasonably light, is big enough for one person and will get me through the winter in Wales / Scotland. I really fancy doing a bit of wild touring / camping this winter.
Budget is obviously a consideration (ie in and around £300 as a max), but I really want the right tent. I was set on a Hilleberg Akto but then I saw a load of reviews criticising it for condensation in the winter. So now I am back to square one.
I suppose my main consideration is that I want it to be discrete as I want to camp wild in places where I can set up late and get going early.
Any thoughts / experiences would be greatly appreciated.
I know there are other tent threads on this forum, but I am specifically looking for a tent to get me through the winter.
Thanks


----------



## andrew_s (4 Nov 2009)

You sometimes get condensation in all tents. You even get condensation with a tarp, or no tent at all (when it gets called dew). The Akto isn't really any worse than any other small one man tent.

Small tents get it worse than big tents. Horizontal surfaces get more then steep surfaces. A cotton fly (as on the old orange Vango force 10s) will soak it up so it's not so noticeable. Ventilation helps, but only when there's a bit of wind to move the air.

A 3 or 4" gap all round the bottom of the fly will ventilate better than the vents on an Akto, but the tent will be colder - quite likely enough so that a warmer sleeping bag is needed.

Tricks that may help to avoid condensation, depending on what the weather is like:
1) Camp somewhere where you catch what breeze there is.
2) If it's a clear, fairly calm night, camp somewhere where there is something overhead or nearly so like under or next to trees or adjacent to a cliff or tall building. This will cut down on the radiative cooling that's the main driver for condensation. 

Note that trees may fall over or shed branches, will drip long after it's stopped raining, and in the summer there's a problem with sticky sap dripping on your fly.


----------



## rich p (5 Nov 2009)

All good points Andrew. I have had condensation in all tents on some occasions.

p.s the last six words of your post made me smile


----------



## Tim Bennet. (5 Nov 2009)

I use a MacPac Minaret for winter camping in the mountains. It ventilates as well as any tent.


----------



## willem (5 Nov 2009)

As a direct alternative you may consider the Helsport Ringstind Light 1 or 2. They are sort of Akto's on steroids, with considerably more space, hardly any more weight, and a very good reputation for ventilation. Helsport quality is on a par with Hilleberg.
The bigest caveat with all such tents is snow load. They can handle a couple of inches, but if you expect more you are probably much safer in free standing geodesic models. The downside with those is that they are heavier for a given space.
Willem


----------



## PaulB (5 Nov 2009)

I've got a 1.5 man Vango tent (the TBS micro 150) which I've found to be ideal for mountain marathons as it sacrifices comfort and space for weight. It is a single pole tent which goes up in seconds and being small has the great benefit of strength and sturdiness. It packs down to a very small size and I could strongly recommend it.


----------



## soltour (5 Nov 2009)

I solo camp, and to be honest wouldnt consider a one man tent...I am on my second hogan ultralight 2man...it gives me ample room if I am rained in for the day, and it packs down good, and the most important feature is the weight...I believe 1.8 kg...and the latest version has more room at the rear...and it is a true mountain tent


----------



## andrew_s (5 Nov 2009)

willem said:


> As a direct alternative you may consider the Helsport Ringstind Light 1 or 2.


The trouble with Helsport tents in the UK is that hardly anyone stocks them, and hardly anyone uses one, so your chances of actually being able to look at one properly before purchase (i.e get inside one) are low.


----------



## andrew_s (5 Nov 2009)

willem said:


> The bigest caveat with all such tents is snow load. They can handle a couple of inches, but if you expect more you are probably much safer in free standing geodesic models. The downside with them is that they are heavier for a given space.
> Willem



Something to look at could be the Tarptent Scarp.
This is of similar weight and layout to an Akto or Laser (except porch each side), but has optional external poles that will allow good snow loading, at the expense of an extra 300g or so. There's meant to be a Euro model coming shortly (if it hasn't already) with a down-to ground fly and solid inner, rather than the raised fly and mesh inner of the US model.


----------



## JackE (6 Nov 2009)

I agree with Andrew that the Tarptent Scarp1 (www.tarptent.com/scarp1) looks a very interesting tent. The ability to turn it into a 4 season tent by adding the cross-over poles is brilliant. The internal space to weight ratio is also very good. The new flysheet appears to be a "tighter/less flappy" design ( http://www.summitandvalley.blogspot.com/search/label/Scarp 1 )


----------



## bikepacker (6 Nov 2009)

As previously stated all small tents will get condensation in especially in cold damp conditions. I now use a larger tent even for solo (my full list is on my website www.bikepacker.co.uk) as better ventilation and larger size lessens the moisture in the tent. The best tent I had for minimal condensation was a Big Agnes Seedhouse, but I sold it cause I couldn't put up with the aweful colour.


----------



## Holagaz (15 Nov 2009)

I've finally took the plunge for the Hilleberg Akto. I'm aware of the issues (I think) but once something is in my head, I just have to go with it. Thanks for all the advice. The upshot is that I now have a Vaude Taurus Ultralight for sale. It is as new in that it has only been used for one overnighter and is absolutely mint. It would pass for new if somebody wanted it for a Christmas present. PS (I wanted the Hilleberg because it was smaller than the Vaude...there is nothing wrong with the Vaude, it is a great tent). If somebody drops me a line, I will give them my number if they are interested. I am only after £100 plus the postage, so it is a real bargain.
Thanks,


----------



## domd1979 (15 Nov 2009)

Interesting article on the Akto, including a ventilation mod - http://v-g.me.uk/GearTech/GearTech-Equipment-AktoRV.htm


----------



## Holagaz (18 Nov 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the messages and info. A good piece about ventilation - thansk for the link


----------



## Ian Morris (31 Dec 2009)

Hologaz, do you still have the Taurus Ultralite fo sale? I am after one like that. Does anyone else anything similar?
Thanks,
Ian


----------



## hubbike (11 Jan 2010)

more importantly, get a good sleeping bag. tents don't keep you warm.


----------



## chris__P (11 Jan 2010)

I am what you would call an ultra-ultra-budget tourer and I have been using this tent http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Solo-One-Pers...re_HikingCamping_Tents_JN?hash=item3a513f5a08

bought off ebay, I think I paid £35 for it and its £25 now. Well, you probably want something a little more reputable than this, but for the price this is not bad at all - it is waterproof and condensation free. On the down side the poles are plastic and have broken, but nothing gaffa tape can't fix. the big plus point of this tent for me is that it is absolutley amazing for wild camping. i can disappear into the tiniest of spaces and the tent becomes almost invisible. if you do have £300 to spend then i am sure you will find much better. if, like me, you don't, this ain't bad


----------



## chris__P (11 Jan 2010)

sorry didn't read through the whole thread. as a discalimer to my little tent, if you are taller than 5'10, this tent probably isn't for you


----------



## rich p (12 Jan 2010)

chris__P said:


> sorry didn't read through the whole thread. as a discalimer to my little tent, if you are taller than 5'10, this tent probably isn't for you



Is there room in there for any of the girls you pull, Chris?


----------



## Crankarm (12 Jan 2010)

Holagaz said:


> I've finally took the plunge for the Hilleberg Akto. I'm aware of the issues (I think) but once something is in my head, I just have to go with it. Thanks for all the advice. The upshot is that *I now have a Vaude Taurus Ultralight for sale. It is as new in that it has only been used for one overnighter and is absolutely mint. It would pass for new if somebody wanted it for a Christmas present. PS (I wanted the Hilleberg because it was smaller than the Vaude...there is nothing wrong with the Vaude, it is a great tent). If somebody drops me a line, I will give them my number if they are interested. I am only after £100 plus the postage, so it is a real bargain.*
> Thanks,



I have one of these. I find it an excellent tent. Yours would certainly be worth £100 if in mint condition IMHO. I'm only a fair weather camper so it is more than adequate for me.


----------

